# What do you look for in a boarding facility?



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

My goal in life is to own a boarding facility at some point in my life!

So, as a boarder, what do you look at when touring a facility?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

no drama
amenities
price
if has indoor arena or not
location to my house


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention I would look at the condition of the facilities, and stalls, if they are in need of repair or flooded/ excessively dirty etc, also the appearance of the horses, if they are all skin and bones, would send up a flag as well


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

The first thing I look for in any kind of service business is a customer-focused attitude on the part of the owner and staff. If you don't have that, you can have sparkling brand new facilities for the lowest price in town, but I still wouldn't want to do business with you. 

After that: 
- Facilities in good repair that shows some pride in ownership, but maybe not *too* perfect, or I'll think my money is being spent on vanity. 
- Clean and tidy facilities. Nothing says "we don't give a s***" like dirty bathrooms or junk lying around everywhere. 
- Trainers that don't talk to me like I'm a moron. I may not know jack about horses, but I'll bet they don't know jack about SQL databases either. 
- Healthy looking horses 
- Other boarders that say they like it there 

You might find some valuable info on these threads also: 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/what-do-you-look-boarding-facility-270329/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/what-do-you-look-boarding-facility-121761/


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> no drama


As an adult rider I don't think about that much, but it's a huge deal for some people. I don't know much about barn drama, but we have several friends who pulled kids from dance schools because the owners chose to ignore drama that was going on in their school. Girls were being ignored, deliberately excluded, outright bullied, etc. 

They lost business because they chose to stay uninvolved.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

RegularJoe said:


> As an adult rider I don't think about that much.


I see drama mainly in adult riders! Of course in kids too, but mainly in adults! Someone says something about the other, gives some 'tips' on how to handle each others horses, etc. We've had to switch barns several times because of this.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Good customer relations/ service from the staff.

Clean well maintained facilities.

Healthy looking horses

Adequate pasture or turnout

Places to ride (trails or arenas)

Not prone to flooding

No/ low drama

safety rules enforced.

Health/ vaccination protocols for the horses.

Good feed and bedding.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

In my case... trails. It would depend on what clientele you are hoping to attract. Obviously people who are showing their horses would have very different expectations than someone who likes to just trail ride around the area. My horses are pasture board ( all that is offered ) and that is fine with all of us. If we were into showing etc it would be different. I guess I would start with thinking about your potential clientele. 

Parking. Is there enough? Close enough to the barn? Kept in good repair so your boarders are not dodging puddles and holes. Kind of picky I agree... but a local barn lost boarders because at prime time, they could not find a place to park.

Toilet facilities. Again, a show / lesson barn would probably expect 'better' facilities. Current barn has an outhouse ( works fine! ) but last 2 we had to use the BOs house... 

Little amenities I like are a lending library ( people can donate/ borrow horse related books etc, drop off magazines they are finished with etc) Locking tack lockers -even if people chose not to lock them, having a way to do so is important. Seating around for people to be able to chat and visit. ( inside and out) 
Our barn has a Facebook page so we can communicate events etc that way. I like having low key events... trail rides, horse games, christmas party etc for boarders to participate in as they chose. Small picky things but it is nice to have the little things that makes it a community,


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Gossip said:


> Someone says something about the other, gives some 'tips' on how to handle each others horses, etc..


Well, it would never occur to me to give anyone else tips. No point in the blind leading the sighted. If people ask me things, I answer. If not, I bite my tongue. 

As for getting them, been there, done that. I just tell people "thanks, I'll give that some thought." I might give it some thought for a quarter second, but who's counting. Me not taking the bait seems to bore people out of that habit. 

As for the usual social gossip anywhere, the only time I ever get in the middle of gossip is if it's addressed to me directly, in which case I always have my stock answer ready: "That's not really any of my business." 

And I definitely couldn't care less what people say about me.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Cleanliness & Order - Does the place look nice or trashy? For me, order=how much they care.

Safety/Security - Are the fences in good shape? The stalls have a door that's not going to fall off? 

Price 

Access to trails - Currently boarding at a place 10 mins from home but with zero trails... I'm now moving to a facility that is 45 mins away but has plenty of trails. It's that important to me.

Covered arena- It rains here often enough. And when it's not raining, the sun is shining hard. Covered arena is a must.

Staffing - someone needs to be there at night, preferably 24/7

Diversity - Being at a barn that mostly has Hunter/Jumpers is ok, but I'd prefer diversity. Facility we are moving to as H/J, dressage riders, reiners, pleasure riders, etc etc.

Drama doesn't bother me to be honest. As long as most people seem happy and the people in charge are friendly and approachable. I mind my own and refuse to be involved in someone else's negativity. Just stay away from my horse and my stuff!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I look at the fences, shelters, the ground, and hay first. The condition of the horses should be good if those are, and that is my main concern. Then I want the BO to be calm. Not numb to problems. Calm, because s/he knows horses and gets along with people. 

I travel for work. My work schedule varies. So I need someone who doesn't mind my dropping out to work a horse at 4 a.m. or 10 p.m. or at anytime in between. I've never had anyone object, but I am exceptionally quiet and very low maintenance.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I never thought drama would bother me, since I usually stick more to myself and ignore gossip etc...
Until I boarded at a barn where the BO was a real pain and the drama actually affected horse care. E.g. my vet recommended stall rest for my horse with deep bedding, and soaking his hay for 20 min before feeding. These orders got ignored, since she didn't like the vet. When I repeated them to her she didn't want to take orders from a boarder. So I went out twice a day (35min drive each way) to do it myself and make sure my horse was well taken care of.
There were a few more things like that (fences didn't get repaired cause of family issues, one of the workers drinking on site etc).

I moved the horse as soon as I could. No more drama for me, thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

As for the original question:

- facilities. Look at pastures, paddocks and barn, preferrably on a rainy day to see if the barn is leaking or if the paddocks and pasture turn into a soggy mess.

- cleanliness and maintenance of the place

- condition of the horses, quality of feed

- how reliable do the BO and staff appear to be? E.g. if my horse needed medication, could I be reasonably sure he gets it? How approachable are they for concerns?

- indoor arena. With our winters, I would not get to ride if there weren't one.

- lesson program. Is there something for me to learn? I am not particularly good free-flying and like at least one lesson/week.

- arena times. Is there a time for me to ride with no lessons?

- can I bring my dogs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JuliaLS15 (Sep 14, 2014)

The distance it is from my house.
How good the area it's in is.
If it's close to any shows or rodeo arenas, ect.
The stalls, tack room, wash racks.
Arenas. 
Paddocks/pastures.
Cross-ties.
And the barn manager. Make sure their a good one!
Also the other boarders.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly, as a paying customer the number and quality of services are important for the money I fork out. The more the better.

In addition to the general things (are the horses well kept, the barn clean?), the services I look for are:
- *an indoor and outdoor arena*, so I can ride no matter the weather. Heated indoor preferred with some seating areas.
- *a wide variety of options for horse board*: diet pen, hard keeper pen, mares and gelding separated with options for other pens if horses don't get a long, and stalls. Heated indoor stalls preferred as well.
- *tack lockers*, large enough for at least a western saddle. A variety of sizes is okay too, but many of my western saddles get ruined because I try to squish them into tiny lockers.
- *lots of places to tie my horse.* Barns can easily get crowded on a weekend! Indoor and outdoor posts to match the weather.
- *animal, kid, and visitor friendly*: I want to be able to bring my friends and dogs out on a nice summer day.
- *a barn vet*. Does NOT have to be local, but there should be a vet that comes out to deworm/vaccinate horses every few months. If there is an emergency, I want to know there is someone I can contact.
- *a barn farrier*. Same as above.
- *a place to park my horse trailer*. Let's face it - a lot of people board their horses because they don't have a farm or land. Where do people expect us to leave our horse trailers? Where I am from, a trailer cannot be left unhooked from a vehicle on the street, and if it is hooked up it must be moved every few days. This has actually become a necessity for me.
- *a variety of feed options*. If a horse is not good on a particular feed, I should be able to ask my BO to order something else (at my expense).
- *a hose or wash rack.* Doesn't have to be fancy, but I want to be able to shampoo my horse if necessary.
- *in tact fence*. Preferably with hot or barbed wire to stop horses from cribbing and eating the wood (just don't make the entire fence barbed wire!).
- *Barn owner needs to be personable and approachable*. Enough said, I don't need the drama.

And, possibly the most important of all: 

- *the barn should be run professionally and treated as a business.* The BO should be a good bookkeeper and have records for everything on his/her boarders. It should be written down and handed out in an invoice at the end of the month. Preferably, invoices should be able to be paid via Interac e-transfer, credit card, or other electronic format - cheques are a pain and outdated. If the BO doesn't have the discipline for this, an employee should be hired. Invoices should be emailed so everyone has a copy.

If the barn also offers training and lessons, I look for the following:
- *more than one instructor.* I should not have to leave a wonderful barn only because one instructor and I clash personality wise. 
- *multiple disciplines of training.* This might sound like a luxury, but I want to be able to have someone available to train my horse in the direction I want to take it. If the BO is not a trainer, or doesn't want to bring a trainer or instructor in, I should be allowed to hire my own trainer and have them come work at the facility without fuss.
- *a variety of lessons times.* This one is obvious - everyone leads a different life and has different schedules.
- *a variety of lesson types.* I want to be able to take both private and group lessons if necessary.
- *training rides*. If I get injured and need to be out of riding extensively, I would need someone else to do it for me. My horse can't suffer. As well, if a bad habit develops or my horse needs work on a particular aspect, I should be able to have someone with more experience hop on.

Some perks and bonuses:
- trails
- trail rides (trailering provided, for a fee) and fun activities

I am lucky enough to board at a barn that provides all of these things, I'm not sure I can go back to something else! The price is higher but it is totally worth it.


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

- I like a nice barn. Even if it is not the fanciest, it should be clean and well-kept and have good-sized stalls with v-doors or swing down doors or something else that lets them stick their heads out of the stall. There should also be enough cross ties so people don't have to wait around all the time and an indoor wash stall. I also really like having a nice viewing gallery/lounge. Again, it does not have to be fancy, but people should want to spend time there.

- Individual turnout in paddocks with at least some grass, at least 4 hours a day, preferably more. Good fencing.

- An appropriately-sized indoor arena for my discipline. If I do dressage I don't want a giant arena. I also prefer a one-discipline barn but obviously everyone's different.

- Adequate tack storage space, preferably a full-size lockable locker. 

- All horses should have a basic level of care and should not be denied what I consider basics because their owners won't spring for them. This is why I like all-inclusive fee structures. Grain, boots, blankets, holding for vet/farrier, turnout, basic medical care, etc. should all be included. No horse should be freezing because their owner didn't pay the $20 blanketing fee or whatever.

- Open and friendly atmosphere. Nice people. No gossip. I think the barn owner and/or trainer set the tone for this. Barn events, parties, celebrating special occasions like the purchase of a new horse, etc. are a good way to do this.

- A bathroom that isn't gross.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I look to see how many cute age appropriate ladies are about. :?

I am just a recreational rider. Horse is a giant pet, so I would say:

1. distance from my house
2. riding options around barn like quiet dirt roads, how close are the parks with trails, etc.
3. how clean is the barn? I look for dirt and cobwebs, burnt out lights, fences needing maintenance, rocks in paddock, using the indoor as an extra shed or garage :evil:
4. check stalls. generous clean bedding? what type of feed? generous with hay?
5. talk with any current boarders about (they are usually brutally honest). Are they happy? Have gripes? Can't wait to leave?
6. Good well lit indoor arena with decent footing. outdoor arena? free to use any time or do you have to sign up?
7. board price.
8. and did the BO seem nice? did they smile or did they seem uptight and serious and rattle off a ton of rules. If BO doesn't leave you with a positive impression, then 1-7 won't matter.


----------



## palomino347 (Dec 28, 2014)

I look for a lot in boarding facilities.
Some of these things are:
-well fed and cared for horses
-big, nice arena(s)
-no barn drama
-clean tack room, wash bay, etc.
-nice barn owner and other boarders
-reasonable prices 
-rules that aren't outrageous 
-a laid back, family environment
-good trails to go on

When I look at boarding facilities, I always am interested in the ones that have more of the family feel. I want to be able to go see my horse and be relaxed and happy while I'm there.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

What I like to look for is as follows:
-Horses well cared for
-someone at the property 24/7
-different turn out options IE: stall with daily turnout, or 24/7 pasture board
-pasture must have run in shelter, water, round bale, also grazing in the summer
-tack room
-BATHROOM!! This is so important...I hate having to stop what I am doing, and drive to the gas station.
-reasonable prices
-nice arena, either indoor or outdoor
-good lighting in said arena's and all other area's of the barn
-fly control
-laid back, family type feel to the barn

Those are some of the things I look for. The place I board at now is small, and nice. The Arena is not heated, but they do have a heated barn area where the stalls are.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

A few things that aren't my first priority, but something to consider when you're starting a place...

Some sort of bathroom, doesn't have to be anything elaborate. It's really nice to have a toilet as a boarder. If you live on the property and don't have a bathroom for boarders then it's almost a guarantee that you'll have someone knocking on your door every day because it's an "emergency". 

Some sort of cold water fountain/water cooler is the most wonderful thing in the summer, as is a climate controlled room in summer or winter. A climate controlled tack room is preferable for the tack's sake, but at my old barn the bathroom was the only thing. It was perfectly fine. 

Consistency in feed times. I got so frustrated at an old barn where I boarded because the barn manager would show up to feed within a few hour range. I didn't like showing up at 2.30 to my horse having just been fed one day, and then show up at almost 5 the next day and he's just been fed. Makes it hard to plan ride times around feeding! 

A few top priorities:
Quality of care, though there is a lot that goes into that. 

What are the amenities? Riding areas, tack storage, etc

What is the turnout like? Safe fencing, reasonably sized, I want mine going out with at least one other horse...

Is there a vet on the property? I wouldn't rule out a place automatically if not, but I'm much more comfortable if there is.

Do I have any friends there/would I like riding with the other boarders? I've left a place where close friends were for the sake of my horse's care, but it does make a difference.

Is the place welcoming of other disciplines, even if one is their main focus? Lots of barns (particularly hunter/jumper in my experience) are not particularly friendly towards others. I'm a dressage rider, and I wouldn't like to board at a dressage facility if they were heavily judgmental of a western rider. 

What is the trainer situation? Do they have a trainer there that I would be interested in working with? 

How close is the facility to my house? That's something I factor in with many other things. There is a place literally 5 minutes from my house, but I don't trust the care they provide. I've known bad thing to happen to horses there. I am now boarding at a place 30-40 minutes away, but that's because they have nice facilities, great care, and a trainer that I want to work with. 

Are kids and dogs allowed to run wild at the facility? I HATE hate barns where kids are allowed to run wild while Mommy enjoys her horsey time. Dogs aren't usually as much as a problem and I love for dogs to be welcome at a place, but I don't want a dog scooting right past my horse while I'm trying to work him. He won't really mind, but that's not really the issue. 

I know I'm missing a number of important things, but those are some that come to mind.


----------

